# Tilted Uterus/Bearing down sensation?



## Nila

Hi I'm new here. I did do a search but couldnt find exactly what I was looking for.I have a tilted uterus. When I need to "go", I find I feel like my uterus is bearing down, a bit like when you are in labour. I have been told this is probably because my uterus is tilted and it is pressing on my bowel. I've had laparoscopies and been tested for pelvic floor muscle weakness, both are fine, they cant find anything wrong. I would love to know if anyone else suffers with this sensation? I'm sure the doctors think it is all in my head.Thanks


----------



## Mary2001

Hi Nila I've been reading through some posts and came across yours. Have you been tested for a womb prolapse? and received any help to cope with this? I have much the same sensation of something bearing down when I "go" but I have been told that it is a rectal lining prolapse. I Would be interested to know how you cope when you "go" i.e. knowing which is more stool to come and which is the "womb bearing down" feeling, as this really confuses me when I "go" because I don't know which is which and keep thinking I need to still "go" and "go", and spend long amounts of time in the bathroom, and then that bearing down feeling keeps happening again and again. Please keep me posted how you get on with this. Thanks. Mary.


----------



## salbur

i've been told that m uterus tilts forword, but that the only problems its likely to cause is incontinance in later life so keep up with your pelvic floor exercises!!







i'm not sure what 'bearing down' labour pain feels like, but i do feel a sensation of pressure on my bladder when my ibs is bad and i'm on the loo. sometimes when i'm in lots of pain it feels like my bladder is bursting but then only a trickle comes out, i can only guess that something is pushing against the bladder







but its only a guess. good luck


----------



## Hopeful04

Yes! I often feel a lot of pressure and I don't know where it comes from. I've generally avoided doctors because until recently I didn't have health insurance, and because the one I go to right now I don't like at all. My mom has a tipped uterus, so maybe that's my problem too...I should probably check it out. Thanks for posting! And hope you feel better.


----------

